# metallic silver basecoat application HELP!!!



## AliG (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi guys!
I'm a newb here on the forum and just about a 1 year since I started self learning the spray paint and still learning.
The guy that teaches me himself strugling with the silver color but still makes it better then some of the others I saw.
Just wanted to ask the experienced guys here on the forum to share your way of spraying the silver basecoat as I'm going to try to do a full respray in silver my car in few months time.
if you would describe the complete job of silver from start to finish would be very much appreciated.
thanks in advance


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Solvent or water?


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^ also paint system info helps, ie spies and akzo are are worlds apart in application.
What methods have you tried so far?
what seems to be the issue, cloudy/patchy too sparkly?


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

If It's too wet you'll get zebra stripes, must be on even and medium wet followed by a lighter coat to make the metallics stand up


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

If it's water based apply it very dusty it will cover very easy after a few coats.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

SamD said:


> If it's water based apply it very dusty it will cover very easy after a few coats.


Not necessarily. That can cause issues with it standing up to much.


----------



## AliG (Jun 24, 2015)

its a water based


----------



## AliG (Jun 24, 2015)

3gdean said:


> ^^^ also paint system info helps, ie spies and akzo are are worlds apart in application.
> What methods have you tried so far?
> what seems to be the issue, cloudy/patchy too sparkly?


im not sure what paint system but the problem is it looks cloudy no sparkles 
what brands the best and easy to apply without the spraybooth as we dont have a spray booth just cleaning spreading some water on the floor and walls?
thanks


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Sounds like you need to do a dusty drop coat.


----------



## AliG (Jun 24, 2015)

can some of you guys describe what brand system setups you use and how do you apply it for a best finish?
thanks


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

PPG and Sikkens are both the same. I apply slightly different to how they say, light fast 1/2 coat, let that dry. 2 full coats with a good amount of overlap at 2 bar. Leave to full dry, check that it has covered. If not 1 full coat at a time till it has. Once fully dry. Double the distance from the panel, drop the pressure to 1.5 bar and slowly do a drop coat. And let that full dry. 

Du-Pont now called cromax. 2 full coats then 1.5 bar drop coat. All in one go. Takes a while to dry and goes on very thick and stogy but dries very nice and flat and very smooth.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

SamD said:


> If it's water based apply it very dusty it will cover very easy after a few coats.


Not correct really depends on system there using to hiw it's applied. This way can cause metallic to stand up to much and can also cause clear coat to draw into it this resulting in a drop in gloss levels.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

AliG said:


> can some of you guys describe what brand system setups you use and how do you apply it for a best finish?
> thanks


Spies hecker hi-tec.
Spraying pressure of 2 bar/29psi all applied in one application as most colours cover in one coat, then drop coat/blend while it's still wet then dry and laquer.


----------



## AliG (Jun 24, 2015)

hi guys
thanks to everyone who trying to help out here
i tried to take a picture of the solvent based silver that he painted recently 
i will try to explain the way he painting it
so as we dont have a spray booth he says that he making the paint very light mixing with 2k thinner i would say one to one then sprays dry coats with a low air pressure dries with a heat gun.
when finished the covering then one coat a bit wet, after that doubles the distance and final hand


----------



## AliG (Jun 24, 2015)

I tryied to upload the picture but couldnt do it for some reason

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

It can depend on the paint I remember spraying moondust silver on a focus boot lid, the entire lid was fine but inside the number plate recess was very dry and had that effect.

I gather If It's too dry it may make that effect, just have to play around until it's right, that's what I would do


----------

